# Shroom identification



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

There's a lot of these growing in the woods behind my house. Just curious as to what they are.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Yellow-orange Fly Agaric...._*Amanita muscaria*_.Leave it alone.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Is it Poisonous?


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

zachattack said:


> Is it Poisonous?


I would assume that's why he said to leave it alone


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Is that the same as these? 2 different IDpages on the all knowing Internet led me to boletes and also chanterelles. I'm not sure if these are either
















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Huffy said:


> There's a lot of these growing in the woods behind my house. Just curious as to what they are.


It is _Amanita muscaria var. guessowii_.

What kind of woods are you finding these in? I've been looking for these and haven't had any luck so far.

Nice find.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

They're in a grove of poplars. 

Incidentally, why are you looking for them. I looked them up a while back; didn't look like anything I'd want to eat. Is there another use?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> It is _Amanita muscaria var. guessowii_.
> 
> What kind of woods are you finding these in? I've been looking for these and haven't had any luck so far.
> 
> Nice find.


It looks more like Amanita muscaria var. formosa. Although some people do eat this mushroom, it needs to be detoxified first. Some have reported hallucinations or exhibited bizarre behavior. I am reminded of a man who the police found lying naked on his front lawn screaming at the moon. After eating mushrooms thought to be Amanita muscaria, he stripped off his clothes and destroyed the inside of his house with an ax. Furniture, walls, windows, bathroom, etc., completely destroyed. Several hours later he was fine. Insurance refused to pay for the damages.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

petronius said:


> I am reminded of a man who the police found lying naked on his front lawn screaming at the moon. After eating mushrooms thought to be Amanita muscaria, he stripped off his clothes and destroyed the inside of his house with an ax. Furniture, walls, windows, bathroom, etc., completely destroyed. Several hours later he was fine. Insurance refused to pay for the damages.


This is why I only eat mushrooms that I get in the store.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

petronius said:


> It looks more like Amanita muscaria var. formosa. Although some people do eat this mushroom, it needs to be detoxified first. Some have reported hallucinations or exhibited bizarre behavior. I am reminded of a man who the police found lying naked on his front lawn screaming at the moon. After eating mushrooms thought to be Amanita muscaria, he stripped off his clothes and destroyed the inside of his house with an ax. Furniture, walls, windows, bathroom, etc., completely destroyed. Several hours later he was fine. Insurance refused to pay for the damages.


It's the same thing. The older term was _var. formosa_. It's now _var. guessowii_ for the north America variety, and the taxonomy name is likely to change again in the near future.

Sounds like that guy ate too much. :lol:


----------

